#  Medizinische Befunde übersetzen >   MRT-Befund verstehen >

## rere

Hallo, ich habe furchtbare Rückenschmerzen und möchte gerne den folgenden MRT-Bericht verstehen, bevor ich mich wieder maol in die Hände eines neuen Arztes begebe. (Habe seit ca. 25 Jahren täglich Schmerzen und die Hoffnung auf ein wenig Linderung immer noch nicht aufgegeben) Begleitend habe ich noch folgende Erkrankungen:
Morbus Crohn, Idiopathische interstitielle Pneumopathie, Osteoporose, Rotatorenmanschettenmassenruptur.  *Klinik*:              chronisches lumbales Syndrom, Bandscheibenvorfall l%7s! links alt. *MRT LWS nativ vom 16.01.2013
Bandscheiben*  Rudimentäre Bandscheibenanlage LWK 5 SWK1.
                      Alte Protrusion mit Sequestration in der Etage LWK 4/5 parasagittalrechts im Entwicklungsgebiet
                      der Wurzel L5 rechts. Begleitender Überhang nach intraforaminal rechts in Entwicklungsgebiet
                      der Wurzel L4 rechts.
                      Dehydrierte Protrusion der Bandscheibe LWK 2/3 mittig bis links Übergang nach intraforaminal
                      im Entwicklungsgebiet der Wurzeln L2 und L3 links.
                      Degenerativer Bandscheibenschaden BWK 12 LWK 1. *Spinalkanal*     V-förmige osteoligamentäre Taillierung bis Enge des Spinalkanals LWK 4/5 mit diskogene
                      Verstärkung, Befunddurchmesser9 x11 mm. Begleitende Enge des Spinalkanals LWK 2/3 mit
                      diskogener Verstärkung, lichte Weite 8 x 10 mm. *Myelon*            Keine Myelopathie im thoraco-lumbalen Übergang. *Nervenwurzeln*       Keine auffällige Verdickung Nervenwurzeln im Spinalkanal. *Neuroforamina*       Reduktion lichte Weite Neuroforamen LWK 4/5 links. *Wirbelkörper*          keine Spondylitis, keine Fraktur, kein Tumor. Aktivierte Spondylchondrose BWK 12 LWK 1                           rechts. *ISG*                       Iliosakralgelenke unauffällig. *Facettengelenke*    Vermehrte Arthrose der Facettengelenke LWK 2/3 bis LWK 4/5. *Gefügestellung*       Keine Antelisthesis lumbal. *Paravertebralraum* Residuen einer operativen Maßnahme dorsal der Dornfortsatzübergangszonen LWK 3/4 und
                             LWK 4/5. *Achsen*                  Lumballordose 57°.Linkskonvexe skoliotische Ausrichtung der Lendenwirbelsäule Übergang
                             nach thorakal, Achsdeviation 22°, Scheitelpunkt BWK 12 LWK1. *Vergleichende Beurteilung zum Vorbefund vom 02.12.2010:*
Bandscheibenvorfall LWK 4/5 unverändert in Größe und Morphologie. Enge des Neuroforamens LWK 4/5 links unverändert. Zunahme der Spondylchondrose BWK 12 LKW1 mit Aktivierung. Die lichten Weiten des Spinalkanals
LWK 2/3 und LWK 4/5 haben nicht weiter abgenommen. 
Ich bin neu hier im Forum und habe hoffentlich alles richtig gemacht?
Vielen Dank im voraus    :s_thumbup: 
rere

----------


## josie

Hallo Rere!
Herzlich Willkommen im Forum: 
Ich übersetze mal die Beurteilung, wenn Du dann noch Fragen hast, dann kannst Du sie gerne stellen:
-Bandscheibenvorfall LWK 4/5 hat sich zum Vorbefund nicht verschlechtert, aber auch nicht verbessert.
-Es besteht in diesem Bereich ein Einengung des Zwischenwirbelloches li, aus dem die Spinalnerven austreten, dieser Befund hat sich auch nicht verschlechtert.
-Zunahme der Spondylchondrose (degenerative Veränderung) in Höhe BWK 12/LWK 1 mit Entzündungszeichen

----------

